# too much fiber?



## teach (Oct 20, 2001)

Can increasing the amount of fiber you take CAUSE more constipation???? I added an extra dose of Febersure tablets and now I can't GO! Only have terrible recatl spasms... and still can't go!!! Can I take a stool softener that has a mild laxative in it??? WIll it ibe addiciting??? teach


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2007)

I believe you can take too much fiber and in your cae a stool softner with laxative might be the only thing to get you moing again. If you do not take the laxative for more than a week I doubt it would be addicting.I have tried every fiber out there and haven't had much success. I guess our bodies react differently an where some people have success we might not.Try a flax based fiber supplement which will have good amounts of soulable and non soulable fiber in it. I use omething called Super Seed which is amazing. I am coming up on 3 weeks with a successful BM every day.


----------



## ABNormal (May 24, 2006)

I believe that you can take in too much fiber or the wrong type of fiber. I had taken fiber supplements for years and had variable success, but last year, I was a mess. I stopped all fiber supplements and am taking in more fruits as well as Fruit-eze. Don't worry about becoming addicted to laxatives. For some of us it's a way of life.


----------



## firstone (Jul 21, 2007)

Do you drink ALOT of liquid when you take your fiber?. Because if you dont drink enough, it will be solid....


----------



## janetmtt (May 28, 2007)

AbnormalHow you doing with Fruiteze - still working for you, no side effects?


----------



## ABNormal (May 24, 2006)

Yes, I'm still using the Fruit-eze. I think it's helped make the stool softer.


----------



## janetmtt (May 28, 2007)

And no side effects at all - if so that is really good so hope you are feeling better and the constipation has improved. Are you taking anything else along with FE?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

There can be too much fiber, especially if you aren't getting enough water to remain in the stool.Some people have slow transit constipation, and can get bad enough with it they must avoid fiber and take lots of osmotics (but that tends to be when you without taking anything will go less than once a week).Occasional use of stimulatory laxatives will not cause dependence. If you take it for a few days you are not going to be hopelessly hooked for life. The hard data for dependence tends to indicate it is fairly rare and it takes using a lot of the stimulatory laxative every day often above the recommended dose. People who abuse them, like people with an eating disorder that take boatloads of laxatives to purge the system seem to be the ones who are most likely to run into problems using the current OTC laxatives (some in the past that are off the market may have been more problematic). People using them once in awhile when they get backed up are not going to harm themselves using them as best as we can tell from the data.On the other hand if you are taking stimulatory laxatives fairly regularly and they stop working do not increase the dose again and again. There are reasons that constipation can get worse on its own and if you find things getting much worse for no apparent reason it is time to check in with the doctor rather than try to self-medicate yourself.K.


----------



## goldiestar (Jun 10, 2007)

teach said:


> Can increasing the amount of fiber you take CAUSE more constipation???? I added an extra dose of Febersure tablets and now I can't GO! Only have terrible recatl spasms... and still can't go!!! Can I take a stool softener that has a mild laxative in it??? WIll it ibe addiciting??? teach


The answer to your first question is "yes" it can cause more constipation. You need to increase your fluid to help move things along. Laxatives can have a negative effect on your body. What worked for me was to consult with a naturopath and to also incorporate a cleanse called colonix by drnatura. This I do each year to ensure that my system is in tip top shape and good running order. The naturopath helped me with my eating to make sure I was taking the right foods to help with digestion and bm movement. Let us know what you decided to use and what worked for you.


----------



## teach (Oct 20, 2001)

Well... stopped the fiber and am ONLY taking the plain stool softener NO laxative in it at ALL! Things are much better! I know that a plain colace is NOT addciting and only softens and doesn;'t make u go...


----------

